# General Discussion > Announcements, Press Releases, & News >  Top 5 Reasons to opt for Xamarin App Development

## hopesuresh1

As the usage of smartphones has reached an unprecedented pinnacle, major operating systems like Android, iOS, and Windows have introduced millions of applications compatible with their respective devices. Now in the biggest break for mobile app developers, Microsoft has introduced Xamarin, on which we can develop mobile phone applications that can run on all these mobile operating systems (OS).


This groundbreaking feature alone has attracted millions of developers worldwide and almost all of them have turned to Xamarin. So there must be some considerable reasons to opt for Xamarin.


*Native User Interface and Native Application Programming Interface (API)*


With the astounding support of user interface controls, when compiled with native code, Xamarin applications always run natively. So when it comes to the performance, we will get the best user experience since we will get an application developed in native technologies. And also with these native features, gesture-controls like scroll and swipe move in fluidity.


Moreover, Xamarin lets us elicit libraries which are written on Objective C, Java, and C / C++ so we can reuse the existing code on these technologies in the application.

*Enhanced Integrated Development Environment (IDE)*


Visual Studio feature consists of new icons, fluid gestures, welcome screen, and touches with improved support for Retina displays are the advantages of Xamarin. We get to have good Visual Studio support when in a single Visual Studio extension we will have efficient Android and iOS extension. We can also improve the build and debug experiences with the help of best installation and updates for users.


Xamarin also provides NuGet package that is an added advantage to develop applications with best features and technical improvisations. Another important aspect is that Visual Studio provides complete documentation for Dot Net Base Class Libraries (BCL).


*Code Sharing*


Xamarin cross-platform provides some code sharing features for cross-platform applications.  Shared Projects provide a solid basis to share the code for cross-platform application developers. For the purpose of sharing code across iOS, Android, and Windows, mobile applications developers can now use Shared Projects.


 Xamarin Test Cloud


Application testing is given much importance in Xamarin-based mobile applications. Since other prior tests happen to run from the command line, the modern result rendition can be achieved by Xamarins efficient user interface and some other useful charts. To test the User Interface, Xamarin provides Xamarin TestRecorder. The touches on the device can be recorded with this feature.


*Time-to-Market and Development*


Write Once, Run Anywhere (WORA) is the goal and mantra of Xamarin. It just provides us with the ability to write the code once and then shares the application logic across all mobile phone operating systems. The need to create separate applications for every mobile operating system is removed with the help of Xamarin. So we can market our application products in lesser time. The maintenance time it takes is also much reduced since the team have to fix issues in just a single application. Hence, Xamarin lessens the time to develop and the application troubleshooting can be performed by a single team after the deployment.


With all these splendid advantages, learning a Xamarin course will expedite your chances of getting hired by the best mobile applications development companies. So the best choice you could make is to join us in our Hope Tutors Xamarin training institute in Chennai. We are well-known for providing top-notch Xamarin certification with the customized course syllabus. We also provide you with the job searching assistance to help you find the best Xamarin developer job opportunities.

----------

